# Rotary Table -Super Spacer Identification



## David (Nov 20, 2012)

I need some help with identifing this rotary chuck and opinions on how to best get this chuck into service.

This chuck has been sitting in my shop for a couple of years, so I have decided to get it out and see if it is salvageable.  At first I was not sure of the make due to the ID tag being illegible.  With some research, it looks like it is a Yuasa!  It is 8 1/4 " dia with a 2 1/2" bore.  The table is smooth and locks into position with no problem.

Now the bad news.  I do not have any chuck jaws and it is missing a handle.  The chuck scroll works fairly smooth, but needs cleaning.

Is this a Yuasa? (now that I can view pic it sure looks that is what is on tag)
What brand of chuck might this be?
Can jaws be purchased for this chuck?
Is there other chucks that can be easily adapted?

Any help will be appreciated

David


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 20, 2012)

Just make a table that bolts to the chuck & use it that way.


----------



## 7HC (Nov 20, 2012)

David said:


> I need some help with identifing this rotary chuck and opinions on how to best get this chuck into service.
> 
> This chuck has been sitting in my shop for a couple of years, so I have decided to get it out and see if it is salvageable.  At first I was not sure of the make due to the ID tag being illegible.  With some research, it looks like it is a Yuasa!  It is 8 1/4 " dia with a 2 1/2" bore.  The table is smooth and locks into position with no problem.
> 
> ...



What Charlie said.......... just make a table to which you can mount a regular chuck if you want to center things, or make one with plenty of threaded holes so you can use your step block clamps.

Here's a drilled and threaded table on a much smaller rotab, but you get the idea:






M


----------



## David (Nov 21, 2012)

Time for plan "B".

After more research, the rotary table/chuck is a Yuasa.  Built in 1977.  I placed a call to Yuasa this morning and they said the replacement jaw set was about $800 and the chuck was $1625, so a factory replacement is not an option.

Now the search begins for an adaptable chuck at a reasonable price.  As suggested, I like the idea of adapting a plate to the table but would still like the option of a chuck also. 

If I do this modification, a total height/weight of this unit will be of concern.

Does anybody have a cheaper replacement chuck recommendation (8")

Where is the best place to buy a 12" x 1" aluminum round stock for the table?

Thanks

David


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 21, 2012)

Just buy square stock, bolt it to the chuck and do all of your machining from that point. That way it will all be true to the rotary table.  Try a scrap yard for material.  I think I would use steel as over time I think you will be stripping threads in the aluminum.


----------



## 7HC (Nov 21, 2012)

David said:


> Time for plan "B".
> 
> After more research, the rotary table/chuck is a Yuasa.  Built in 1977.  I placed a call to Yuasa this morning and they said the replacement jaw set was about $800 and the chuck was $1625, so a factory replacement is not an option.
> 
> ...



You might get lucky and find something on eBay or online (I got an 8"x 1.5" slice for $13 shipped), but you may have to get a 12" square plate and machine it to size; or not, because it doesn't actually *have *to be round, just accurately centered on the rotab.


M


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2012)

That is an indexer. It looks like you could take the chuck off of it. Then adapt anouther chuck to it.


----------



## David (Dec 18, 2012)

Plan "B" update.

Located a used Yuasa chuck for the Super Spacer.  Cleaned it up and added some paint.  Also cleaned the tail stock and painted as well.  The Moore 10" rotary table shown is next for cleaning and paint.

Happy with the spacer for sure!

David


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice job on the clean up and paint, Also your were lucky to fine the chuck it all looks good.

Paul


----------



## David (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Paul.  I used the same paint you used on your DP.  I think I will use it on my drill press when I can get to the rebuild.    

David


----------



## bcall2043 (Dec 18, 2012)

David said:


> Thanks Paul.  I used the same paint you used on your DP.  I think I will use it on my drill press when I can get to the rebuild.
> 
> David



I agree that you did a great job David. I think you are going to like having that tool around, and around, and....... I like the paint too! Paul has a good eye for machine paint. I copied him by using it on a 4 x 6 bandsaw base project and think I will use it on some other stuff when the weather gets warm again.

I don't think Charley D. has posted it yet but he gave me tip when I was at this shop this week. He was using his spacer with the chuck vertical and something fell down inside the spacer spindle below the chuck. Very hard to get out so he recommends making a plug to fit inside the chuck bore below the jaws. I think he used a piece of plastic turned to slip in and out as needed.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## David (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Benny.  Sounds like Charley has a good idea there.  I need to make a couple of keys for alignment on the mill table and it should be ready to go.

David


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 19, 2012)

If it's any help, I have swapped an older 7-1/2" Buck chuck with a newer Yuasa chuck with no problems.  The Yuasa chuck came off of a super spacer that got a new chuck, salvaged and put in place of my worn Buck chuck, to my lathe.  The Buck chuck wound up on a half worn out super spacer I salvaged from the junk pile at a past life job many years back.


----------

